# November Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I stand by my original impression. Cow porn.

The sheepish look of a fetish outed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey, nothing the private detective says is true, she's just a friend.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

HHmmmmm i love fishing in new zealand .

craig


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Sven the viking searches for the elusive moose


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Back off she's mine.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

If you publish this shot on the forum Ado, or if Leftie uses it in the caption comp, then I _will_ have to kill you.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh I am going to enjoy this thread :twisted: . How many contributions am I allowed to make? :twisted: 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm, bugger this fishing caper - give me a nice barbequed lamb chop any day.

I know Ive got a special 'grass' fly in here somewhere...that sheep won't be able to resist.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

patwah looking a little sheepish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bloody thing follows me where ever I go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Patwah's been punked.


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Look,,, I'm just saying, the fish aren't biting and we promised to bring "something" back to eat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking ?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> Bloody thing follows me where ever I go.


I presume that's the cow speaking.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Now.....will a sheep go for a Halco Scorpion or an grass coloured SX40??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody thing follows me where ever I go.
> ...


This is getting confusing, I'm talking about the one in the life jacket.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"No seriously, when I said I was going to shoot it I only meant I was going to take a photograph."


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Jeeze, I only just got the monkey off my back and now this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Soft twang of banjos playing in the distance... "If dose ceety sleeckers don' a shows up soon, i'za gonna use that thar four legged wife"


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Rule No1 of Yak Club
YOU DONT TALK ABOUT YAK CLUB!!!!!!!
Rule No2 of Yak Club
*YOU DONT TALK ABOUT YAK CLUB :twisted: *


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn it I forgot to pack the velcro gloves.............


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"You found her so you go first"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Patrick considered his choice as he anxiously fumbled with the packet - was it to be ribbed or strawberry flavour - or should he simply risk going without ?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"If i don't move he wont see me" which one said that the goat or the bloke ?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Pat obviously doesn't come here for the fishing ..... :?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Mooooove along, nothing to see here.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWavrN34AAAZXgAAQQAUAAlAAP+OdgCAAIiNGpptNIepmp+qFBo0aDIDSk9epldvx2qqYjqGJIO7/DdbE8csEAqhWI8fi7kinChIVfWbvwA==


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

*I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WERE GONNA HOLD ITS HEAD!!!*


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This has got to be a trap.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

These snags really get on my goat.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The invisible man rates UV protection more highly than stealth.

...... Oh, you mean the second photo.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, so she's got a beard but hey we are in the country.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

no - I am NOT playing the goat


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What?
I didn't do nothing.
I didn't I promise.
Nobody saw me do it.
You can't prove anything! :lol: :lol:


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

But I want to say one thing to the Yak Fishing people. I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say this again: I did not have sexual relations with that sheep, Miss Lambkins.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Patwah "NO!,it's not what you think!! I was just demonstrating page 22 of John Hopoate's Sheep Handling Manual."


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Bloody hell, I took her out once ok, now she wont leave me alone. Is she still looking? Just ignore her she'll go away. She's seen us hasn't she?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Stop your bloody nagging woman, just a couple more casts and I'll come in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Blackmail. A picture's worth a thousand words...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I got her off the internet.
She was blond in the picture so I feel a bit ripped off and she doesn't speak English but then I don't speak Russian so what can I say.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Settle down Paddy...settle down..........I said its a nice *BOAT* you've got there !


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

that PFD will be working overtime if you go over! 
did it only come in one size in the "sale bin?"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Drop that camera NOW! Don't make me row over there!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

You can't really see her face in the photo but she's very pretty!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

You never mentioned anything about an initiation ceremony to join the yak club before!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Having seen the fait of the first two, the third Billy Goat Gruff backed out of the agreement.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

"I have a lifetime of achievement but just one sheep once...and what do they call me?!"


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Come on goat, I want you to star in my new film, it's an art film called "Goat Back Mountain"


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe..., Maybe if i do this they'll let me play for Canberra...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't believe she can still walk.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Move a bit to the right, this could be the first ever photograph of an Asshat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Patwah invented the condom, using a sheep's bladder.

Someone else somewhat refined the idea by taking the bladder out of the sheep first.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Patwah thinking about threats for the photograher "I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti."


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello Gorgeous, wanna sail away in my kayak, just ewe and me?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure which one of them looks more sheepish.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

{Paddy thinking to himself}

Oops, thought it was Baaaaaaarbara, but turns out its Baaaaaaary. My baaaaaaad


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Beached ! oooh - thats terrible news - I think you can get an ointment for that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs5Tdi-k ... re=channel


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Gunna be difficult but I should be able to lure her away from the snag


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Go on with out me guys, I am just unsnagging myself from this goa... errr tree over here.

/end caption
Some how I knew this was going to be the biggest caption comp ever


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly! I didn't know she was yours...really. I kid you not!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I tell ya, it was hard _luring _the _beast _ to _strike _and it was a _pig _of a job to _goat _ her out of snag, I _kid _ _ewe _ _knot_.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I've caught thousands of fish, am I called Paddy the fish catcher - No, I've paddled thousands of rivers, am I called Paddy the paddler - No, I have one time with a goat and....


----------



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

"Oh no-o-o....you're not.....you're not gonna put this in the caption competition are you....are you???
Oh jeezus H [email protected]$346ing....no-o-o-o-o!!!"


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

The choices for Patwah were numerous..........goat, or yak?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"Fair go Fellas" i havn't been home to see the missus for a while ya now :?


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

"I think she's legal"


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Patwah pulls out the 6 inch worm from his special tackle box.


----------



## yak4fun (Mar 15, 2010)

the day the wife came for a fish.


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder what lure it'll take :shock:


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

The use of scented bait fishing addititives is under a cloud after complaints by NZ farmers against visiting Australian fishermen. In a claim seemingly supported by secret camera shots, a fisherman is seen abusing the substance by liberally applying the attractant his body in an attempt to improve his desirability with one of the locals. The fisherman involved denied the claim sheepishly stating that he had accidentally spilt the bottle when he realised he was being observed..


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

"Why the sad face Patwah?" "Well, I was trying to milk that cow for three minutes before I realised it was a bull!"

Regards
Jeff


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

spectrum said:


> "Why the sad face Patwah?" "Well, I was trying to milk that cow for three minutes before I realised it was a bull!"


What really upset him was that he got 300ml before he figured it out.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Who cares about the cow, i just shat in my durps.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Diary note: My secret bait recipe requires some modification. It attracted several goats, however no fish responded. Next time I'll leave out the tin can and insert some tuna oil...


----------



## Axeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Of all the fishin' holes in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Any one else want a snack ?


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

"Listen buddy, I don't care how pretty your kayak is. BAA MEANS NO!"
Joel


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Patwah had a little lamb, little lamb, little lamb.............


----------



## philba333 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

philba333 said:


> I'm gonna need a bigger boat...


Was that meant to be:
"I'm gonna need a bigger goat"


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

nothing out-of-the-ordinary here, she's simply my *Movember goa "T" *


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Contemplating the Kiwi form of Kayak sport.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats not a goat fish


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, so i like goats. I couldn't eat a full one though. On the other hand.....


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

"Who said I'd never make the caption comp?"


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

You have got to be Kidding !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Take that picture and I kid ewe not , ewe will be bleaton to a pulp !


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Cheers Ant and crew (esp Patwah - great subject material) - and a big thanks IANs FISHING.


----------

